# Centros Comerciales Peruanos



## Pecapor (Apr 29, 2009)

Live Air said:


> Deberia apostar por Huaraz, Iquitos y quiza otra ciudad de la sierra...esperemos a 2012


y ¿quién te dijo que Iquitos es una ciudad de Sierra? 

A parte de Huaraz (Ancash), los inversionistas deberian voltear sus ojos a ciudades de costa en las que no hay ninguna presencia del retail moderno como es el caso de Tumbes, capital de la región del mismo nombre y de Ilo (Moquegua). En la Sierra hay ciudades interesantes para recibir una oferta de retail como Cusco. En la zona de selva si tenemos muchas ciudades huérfanas de retail como Iquitos (Loreto), Pucallpa (Ucayali), Tarapoto (San Martin), Puerto Maldonado (Madre de Dios) y Chachapoyas (Amazonas)


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Me alegra un montón que Huánuco tenga su primer centro comercial :cheers:


----------



## Live Air (Feb 25, 2011)

Pecapor said:


> y ¿quién te dijo que Iquitos es una ciudad de Sierra?
> 
> A parte de Huaraz (Ancash), los inversionistas deberian voltear sus ojos a ciudades de costa en las que no hay ninguna presencia del retail moderno como es el caso de Tumbes, capital de la región del mismo nombre y de Ilo (Moquegua). En la Sierra hay ciudades interesantes para recibir una oferta de retail como Cusco. En la zona de selva si tenemos muchas ciudades huérfanas de retail como Iquitos (Loreto), Pucallpa (Ucayali), Tarapoto (San Martin), Puerto Maldonado (Madre de Dios) y Chachapoyas (Amazonas)


Sabes muy bien q Iquitos no es sierra..sino lo coloque como cierre de comentario...No entiendo porque la gente responde de una y no piensa un poquito mas...:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Karlin (Sep 19, 2010)

Se viene muchos malls en Provincia. Felicidades!


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

Pues si este 2012 abra mas obras q este año q se nos va...


----------



## Robert.Ch (Aug 15, 2009)

Pecapor said:


> y ¿quién te dijo que Iquitos es una ciudad de Sierra?


A caso él dijo que Iquitos es sierra? dnd dijo eso? recontra plop!
a veces se busca bronca x gusto.


----------



## faite (Jun 10, 2009)

Robert.Ch said:


> A caso él dijo que Iquitos es sierra? dnd dijo eso? recontra plop!
> a veces se busca bronca x gusto.


^^ IDEM


----------



## Sandrito Retail (May 3, 2009)

Live Air said:


> Sabes muy bien q Iquitos no es sierra..sino lo coloque como cierre de comentario...No entiendo porque la gente responde de una y no piensa un poquito mas...:bash::bash::bash:


PIENSA TU UN POQUITO MAS PARA REDACTAR MEJOR TUS COMENTARIOS NO TE HARA DAÑO Y TE DEJARAS ENTENDER MEJOR, NO NOS DEJES EL TRABAJO A NOSOTROS.


----------



## jaciunti (May 6, 2008)

opcorn: muajajaja sigan.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Hay cosas que nunca van a cambiar en el foro  :banana:

_Pasa en TNT, pasa en Incascrapers (tlv)_


----------



## Dkrilim (Feb 23, 2011)

^^^^:lol::lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Penta Strip Centers*

*Penta Mall Canto Grande



Penta Lfestyle Center



Penta Mall Campoy



Gamarra Plaza



Penta Strip Center Mansiche - Trujillo ...en construccion


*http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/avances.jpg/​


----------



## EBNKIKE (Jan 31, 2011)

No sabia de los otros strips centers de penta , aparte del de Trujillo y Gamarra , siempre es bienvenida la inversion para que mas personas puedan tener un lugar de encuentro aunque no sean malls .


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Esos renders están hechos al azar no? Por qué Plaza Vea, Tottus, Falabella, Oechsle y Chili's todos en Gamarra Plaza.. y el Life Style? Hasta Gucci? :nuts:


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Un poco más y ponian Gucci en Canto Grande


----------



## invasorzim (Sep 18, 2009)

No que las tiendas que salen en los renders son referenciales?


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

invasorzim said:


> No que las tiendas que salen en los renders son referenciales?


Asi es en la mayoria de los renders...


----------



## Robert.Ch (Aug 15, 2009)

y dnd se ubicaría en Penta Lifestyle Center?


----------



## pplata (Nov 23, 2011)

alguien sabe algun proyecto CONFIRMADO para tacna?? :O porque mucho se rumorea desde mall aventura plaza, hasta megaplaza.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

pplata said:


> alguien sabe algun proyecto CONFIRMADO para tacna?? :O porque mucho se rumorea desde mall aventura plaza, hasta megaplaza.


segun por lo poco ke se el mall plaza estaria casi asegurado ^^


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Me ha gustado el diseño del RP Cajamarca y Salaverry.


----------



## invasorzim (Sep 18, 2009)

Real Plaza tendría que cambiar los datos de la infografía del RP Este, ya no se va a hacer Metropolitano 2 sino la linea 2 del metro.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Los 3 se ven bien, ojalá queden como el render!

Quizá el diseño está mejor porque al menos los 2 proyectos en Lima serían los 2 malls más grandes de la cadena, incluso el RP Este tendría hasta 3 departamentales.

Para cuándo estarán listos? 2013?


----------



## MONDRAGON (May 8, 2012)

kaMetZa said:


> ..........incluso el RP Este tendría hasta 3 departamentales.............


*¿Cuáles serían esas tiendas departamentales? supongo que de todas maneras estará un local de Oechsle, por ser un negocio del grupo Interbank, y las otras 2? (pueden ser Saga Falabella, Estilos, Ripley o Paris)*


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Saga y Ripley.

Me imagino que pronto cuelgan información de los RP Huánuco y Piura.


----------



## edgenet (Aug 30, 2007)

^^
Exacto, En RealPlaza Lima Este,,, Saga Falabella ya confirmado hace años,, Oechsle obviamente... y claro, Ripley seria el mayor postor para este centro comercial,,, Aunque Ripley, todavia no anunciado oficialmente su ingreso aqui,,, facil lo anuncian en su plan de tiendas para el 2013 el ingreso a este CC. RP Lima Este

teniendo en cuenta Paris, no anunciado ninguna negociacion para nada por esos lados de Lima,,, 
y que Estilos,, facil la hace en el MegaPlaza Este,,, cosa que hace mucho tiempo se menciono en algun momento... pero no se dio mas detalles, y ojala algun dia salga a la luz el MP Este.




MONDRAGON said:


> *¿Cuáles serían esas tiendas departamentales? supongo que de todas maneras estará un local de Oechsle, por ser un negocio del grupo Interbank, y las otras 2? (pueden ser Saga Falabella, Estilos, Ripley o Paris)*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Han avanzado mucho en cuanto a diseño.


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

Muy buenos diseños kay:


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Muchísimos mejores diseños, el de Cajamarca está genial.


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

El diseño de cajamarca esta bacan. Bien por ellos ya serian 2 centros comerciales


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

JUANJOS said:


> El diseño de cajamarca esta bacan. Bien por ellos ya serian 2 centros comerciales


idem ^^ de lo mejor cajamarca un mall super fashion ^^


----------



## carlosfelipe (Jul 18, 2010)

Han mejorado sus disenos, realmente el de Cajamarca es muy bueno, espero que pronto inicien su construccion.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

el de Cajarmarca esta Wow


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> el de Cajarmarca esta Wow


idem ^^ bravazo por cajamarca se lo merece al igual ke PIURA ^^


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

Victor23peru said:


> idem ^^ bravazo por cajamarca se lo merece al igual ke PIURA ^^


idem ^^ el NORTE tambien PONE ^^


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Oscar10 said:


> idem ^^ el NORTE tambien PONE ^^


idem ^^:cheers::banana:


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

^^ ídem :lol:


----------



## AQPYrwing (Aug 23, 2008)

nadie lo puso, este render del cc d cencosud en arequipa,tiene algunas variaciones pero es lo que hay hasta el momento


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

bravazo el mall de cencosud de la city blanka ^^


----------



## mygdonius (Mar 13, 2012)

En los casos de plazas, pues no se ajustan al termino plaza en su concepcion arquitectonica , sino al manipuleo comercial .


----------



## SOL&CIELOAZUL (Oct 16, 2007)

Sin duda con el de C.C. de Cajamarca y el de Salaverry se confirma el inicio de otro estilo en el diseño de los centros comerciales. El de Cajamarca se ve muy bien.


----------



## vial12 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Interesantes datos de los centros comerciales en los cuadros ..*pero me llama la atencion de porq no se considera el Centro comercial del *Chacarero, pues si ven su area es de alrredeor de 10 mil m2*...como otrsos centros considerados en la lista...

Al margen de ello, los datos del *MAP Trujillo *son antiguos pues ha tenido *varias ampliaciones *, incluso recien se amplio el Motor plaza y esta por empezar una ampliacion de *varios miles de metros cuadrados *mas en tiendas y otros....:cheers::cheers::cheers:

El *RP Trujillo*, es otra craso ejemplo de datos anttiguos pues ha tenido ampliaciones como Oeshle, tiendas y areas de juegos, incluso ultimamente se esta ampliando con dos tiendas anclas mas y *varias decenas de miles de metros cuadrados mas*... :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## vial12 (Dec 7, 2010)

Seria bueno si se consiguen datos o imagenes de las ampliaciones de los centros comerciales Trujillanos...
saludos


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Muchos hipermercados del país tienen un área total de 10 mil m2 :crazy:


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

...el MAPT sí tiene datos desactualizados, el RPT no :dunno:


----------



## edgenet (Aug 30, 2007)

cmonzonc said:


> Muchos hipermercados del país tienen un área total de 10 mil m2 :crazy:


Y hasta mas... Al menos en Lima Hay hipermercados que llegan a mas 13 mil m2 hasta15 mil m2.
Ejmplo. Metro de PlazaNorte tiene un aprox de 14mil m2.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Disculpen la ignorancia pero que diferencia un POWER CENTER de un STRIP CENTER.


----------



## MONDRAGON (May 8, 2012)

edgenet said:


> Y hasta mas... Al menos en Lima Hay hipermercados que llegan a mas 13 mil m2 hasta15 mil m2.
> Ejmplo. Metro de PlazaNorte tiene un aprox de 14mil m2.


*y el Plaza Vea de Izaguirre con la Panamericana (que antes fue una tienda Metro) debe ser aún más amplio, es el Plaza Vea más grande que he visto.*


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

angelex69 said:


> Disculpen la ignorancia pero que diferencia un POWER CENTER de un STRIP CENTER.


...el Power Center cuenta con una o más _big boxes_ o tiendas anclas stand alone, aparte puede incluir un pequeño número de tiendas menores...

...un Strip Center es un centro comercial con tiendas en disposición de la vista de calle y con acceso rápido a los estacionamientos...

...la diferencia está en que las anclas en un strip center son las tiendas menores...


----------



## aloneretail (May 22, 2012)

espero que con la llegada de paris lleguen otros competidores para los hipermecados de nuestro pais ¡¡¡¡¡ = )

para tener mas lugares donde comprar


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bueno con la llegada de PARIS y ZARA.

Esperemos que lleguen LA POLAR.


----------



## edgenet (Aug 30, 2007)

angelex69 said:


> Bueno con la llegada de PARIS y ZARA.
> 
> Esperemos que lleguen LA POLAR.


La Polar desde el 2005 hasta el 2009 tenian intenciones de ingresar al mercado Peruano...

La Polar como empresa no estaba bien economicanemte,, en el 2009 ya no era muy atractivo el Peru para expanderse,,, ya que aqui la competencia se puso fuerte,, con las agresivas expanciones de SagaFalabella, Ripley y el ingreso de Oechsle, Estilos tambien empezo a exanderse, y el futuro ingreso de Paris q va a ser un competidor fuerte....

con toda esta compentencia,, no iba a ser rentable para esta empresa ingresar a Peru..

por ese motivo solo apuntaron a Colombia, ya que alla la competencia de tiendas por departamento no era tan agresiva,, solo esta Falabella.

El año pasado La Polar se agudizo su crisis economida en Chile, practicamente esta empresa entro en estado de quiebra,, y hasta el momento no salen de eso,,, 
por eso La Polar descarto su ingreso a Peru hace años..


----------



## aloneretail (May 22, 2012)

ojala que para el otro año por lo menos venga un hipermecado nuevo ¡¡¡ 

ya que la llegada de walmart era puro cuento


----------



## MONDRAGON (May 8, 2012)

aloneretail said:


> Ojalá que para el otro año por lo menos venga un hipermecado nuevo ¡¡¡ ya que la llegada de Walmart era puro cuento


*No solamente uno, esperamos que para el próximo año, otros Hipermercados lleguen al Perú, o quizas se pueda crear una nueva marca nacional o resucitar un nombre de alguna tienda que tuvimos en el pasado como la del primer Hipermercado que tuvimos que fue Scala Gigante. 
La llegada de Walmart se ha postergado mucho, y quien sabe si realmente ingresará a nuestro pais y cómo lo hará.*
*Creo que para el tamaño de mercado que tenemos en el Perú, es insuficiente que sólo 3 cadenas de Hipermercados compitan entre si.*


----------



## Robert.Ch (Aug 15, 2009)

Y que fue de Unimarc? entiendo que se comenzando a expandir en Perú a través de la mayorista Mayorsa, per entrarán también con su propia marca Unimarc?


----------



## edgenet (Aug 30, 2007)

MONDRAGON said:


> No solamente uno, esperamos que para el próximo año, otros Hipermercados lleguen al Perú, o quizas se pueda crear una nueva marca nacional o resucitar un nombre de alguna tienda que tuvimos en el pasado como la del primer Hipermercado que tuvimos que fue Scala Gigante.
> La llegada de Walmart se ha postergado mucho, y quien sabe si realmente ingresará a nuestro pais y cómo lo hará.
> Creo que para el tamaño de mercado que tenemos en el Perú, es insuficiente que sólo 3 cadenas de Hipermercados compitan entre si.


Son 10 años q Walmart quiere entrar al pais... Y lo siguen postergando... La intencion de ellos es comprar una cadena ya establecida en el pais... Pero no hay ninguna a la venta.. y dificil q encuentren alguna.... solo les queda empezar desde cero, pero no se atreven.

Ahora con la competencia en el mercado... Es algo muy relativo que alguna empresa nacional se anime a resucitar una marca, un super o tienda de hace decadas... 

Ahorita el mercado esta interesante para q entre una empresa multinacional... Alguien que invierta un gran monto en el pais y se extienda con rapides.... 
Algo asi como el ejemplo de Makro...... Llegaron y al toke empezaron a expandirse en Lima y Provincias.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

MONDRAGON said:


> *No solamente uno, esperamos que para el próximo año, otros Hipermercados lleguen al Perú, o quizas se pueda crear una nueva marca nacional o resucitar un nombre de alguna tienda que tuvimos en el pasado como la del primer Hipermercado que tuvimos que fue Scala Gigante.
> La llegada de Walmart se ha postergado mucho, y quien sabe si realmente ingresará a nuestro pais y cómo lo hará.*
> *Creo que para el tamaño de mercado que tenemos en el Perú, es insuficiente que sólo 3 cadenas de Hipermercados compitan entre si.*


El primer hipermercado en el Peru fue Multimart en Alfonso Ugarte. Este local luego se convirtio en un Scala Gigante y ahora es un Metro.


----------



## EBNKIKE (Jan 31, 2011)

El real plaza Cajamarca es ,prima facie, una belleza, cuando visite Cajamarca algun dia, tengo que visitarlo .


----------



## LordiHard (Sep 23, 2011)

entonces que seria UN PLAZA VEA MAS UN CINEPLANET Y UNAS CUANTAS TIENDAS???? 



al_7heaven said:


> ...el Power Center cuenta con una o más _big boxes_ o tiendas anclas stand alone, aparte puede incluir un pequeño número de tiendas menores...
> 
> ...un Strip Center es un centro comercial con tiendas en disposición de la vista de calle y con acceso rápido a los estacionamientos...
> 
> ...la diferencia está en que las anclas en un strip center son las tiendas menores...


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

*Real Plaza Huánuco​*


----------

